# Jaimie Alexander - 'Blindspot' Season 2 Promos (8x) Update



## Apus72 (30 Aug. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2016)

*AW: Jaimie Alexander - 'Blindspot' Season 2 Promos (4x)*

Ich bin auf Season 1 schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen! :thumbup:


----------



## ass20 (31 Aug. 2016)

*AW: Jaimie Alexander - 'Blindspot' Season 2 Promos (4x)*

Thanks for Jaimie


----------



## azariie (12 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Jaimie Alexander - 'Blindspot' Season 2 Promos (4x)*

I am loving the artwork for this show. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## brian69 (16 Sep. 2016)

*update x4*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Barricade (16 Sep. 2016)

Ich find die Serie interessant. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

Erste Folge der Staffel war schon mal nice, hoffentlich gehts so weiter 
Danke für die Bilder!


----------

